# Jboss 4.2.0, myfaces bzw. Tomahawk



## JimPanse (27. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand helfen???

Versuche gerade verzweifelt Jboss 4.2.0 mit den Myfaces bzw. Tomahawk lins zum laufen zu bringen....


1. Fehlermeldung

MyFaces JSF Implementation found! This Version of JBoss AS ships with the java.net implementation of JSF. There are know issues when mixing JSF implementations. This warning ...

und weier:

However, myfaces-impl.jar and myfaces-api.jar schould not used without disabling the build-in JSF implementation.

2. Fehlermeldung 

Wenn man das ganze ignoriert treten beim deploy der eigenen Portlets verify Errors auf???? 


Hab schon versucht den jboss-web.deployer/conf anzupassen ohne wirklichen Erfolg... Andere Idee???

Danke im vorraus!!!!


----------



## orribl (27. Jul 2007)

Hi,

Hier ist beschrieben wie man jboss 4.2 mit myfaces nutzen kann:

wiki.jboss.org/wiki/Wiki.jsp?page=JBoss5AndMyFaces


----------



## JimPanse (27. Jul 2007)

Hi,

ja den Eintrag hab ich beim google'n auch gefunden aber es bleibt das selbe Problem...

Ich denke mal das man die verwendeten Libs explizit setzten muss, sonst verwendet der JBoss nur seine Standart Libs - bloß wo konfiguriert man so etwas????

Aber danke!

Gruss


----------



## orribl (27. Jul 2007)

Hat

```
<context-param>
     <param-name>org.jboss.jbossfaces.WAR_BUNDLES_JSF_IMPL</param-name>
     <param-value>true</param-value>
</context-param>
```

in der web.xml nicht funktioniert....?


----------



## JimPanse (27. Jul 2007)

Nein, leider nicht. Obwohl in den war Files die lib's enthalten sind, findet der JBoss sie beim Deployment nicht:

Error configuring application listener of class org.apache.myfaces.webapp.StartupServletContextListener

java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.myfaces.webapp.StartupServletContextListener


Wenn die Libs im JBoss liegen, meckert er und zeigt meine Portlets zwar an hat aber ein VerifyError.... Und der Content wird nicht dargestellt!!!

Irgendwelche Ideen??? 


Gruss


----------



## JimPanse (27. Jul 2007)

<web-app>
	<display-name>Verwaltung</display-name>
	<context-param>
		<param-name>company_id</param-name>
		<param-value>id</param-value>
	</context-param>
	<context-param>
		<param-name>org.jboss.jbossfaces.WAR_BUNDLES_JSF_IMPL</param-name>
		<param-value>true</param-value>
	</context-param>
	<context-param>
		<param-name>javax.faces.STATE_SAVING_METHOD</param-name>
		<param-value>client</param-value>
	</context-param>
	<context-param>
		<param-name>javax.faces.application.CONFIG_FILES</param-name>
		<param-value>/WEB-INF/faces-config.xml</param-value>
	</context-param>
	<listener>
		<listener-class>
			org.apache.myfaces.webapp.StartupServletContextListener
		</listener-class>
	</listener>

.... weitere Parameter


web__
         |
         |____lib: myFaces-impl.jar, myfaces-api.jar, tomahawk.jar, util.......

und so sieht das konkrett bei mir aus....


----------

